# [SOLVED] cpu temperature very high

## Mighty_Max

Hello, i noticed some temperature problems on my pc, and i'm thinking about what to do.

First of all i have a  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz and a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L m/b.

Recently during emerg my pc was shutting down. I thought about the temperature and when i installed ls_sensors i saw that my cpu temp was going too high. I'm not sure if ls_sensors are wrong because it seemed that my cpu temp was going more than 100C. Kind of scary when i saw that it's normal temp operation was about 38C or below on an idle pc. I checked my fan speed which would start from about 700RPM to 1700 max when the temerature was rising. 

I read that bios temps and RPMs was more accurate and i checked that too. My cpu was rising up to 60C and stay there while my fan was operating just to keep the term in that value. I don't know if that's a check operating mode beacuse normaly it should drop it below 38C. Altough still that didn't seem normal. I entered windows and checked cpu and fan values with the software provided with my mobo. Indeed on an idle pc i had 34C. In my gentoo i have 46-50 on an idle pc.

I removed my fan cleaned it up and my pc wouldn't turn off during havy emerges. I noticed that no thermal grease was applied. But that didn't had an impact on windows, because i run a benchmarking program to torture my pc and the term was about 60-70 and then immediatly dropping to 34.

After reinstalling my fan, my pc is operating better, i mean it doesn't shut off, when i torture it with havy emerges but still the term goes about 100C.

my fan is the intel one provided with the cpu (i guess, coz i didn't assembly it myself).

I'm most concerned about my cpu performance and not so much about the fact that it may burn, because it will shut off the computer. 

So i'm wondering what to do now to further check this problem.

thanx, maxLast edited by Mighty_Max on Mon Jan 19, 2009 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zyko

"More than 100°C" might turn out to be a litte problematic in the long run...

First make sure your method of detecting the temperature is realistic. For your hardware, you need the coretemp and it87 modules. Modprobe them, then run sensors-detect. After everything is set up correctly, lm_sensors should show you something like this:

```
coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +52 C  (high =  +100 C)                   

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +50 C  (high =  +100 C)                   

it8718-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:       +1.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:       +1.90 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in2:       +3.34 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in3:       +2.93 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:       +0.43 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:       +1.25 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in7:       +3.14 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in8:       +3.31 V

fan1:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan4:      908 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

temp1:       +45 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = invalid   

temp2:       +35 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = diode   

temp3:        -2 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = invalid   

vid:      +0.000 V

```

Can you post your output? Where exactly are the worrisome temperatures?

----------

## Mighty_Max

i have already configured lm_sensors, so my output when the pc is idle is :

```

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +46 C  (high =  +100 C)                   ALARM

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +44 C  (high =  +100 C)                   

it8718-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:       +1.15 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:       +1.79 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in2:       +3.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in3:       +2.96 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:       +0.61 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:       +1.23 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in7:       +3.12 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in8:       +3.31 V

fan1:      915 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan4:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

temp1:       +34 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

temp2:       +36 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = diode   

temp3:        -2 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

vid:      +0.813 V

```

after that i laungh an emerge , atm the xulrunner and i get : 

```

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +98 C  (high =  +100 C)                   ALARM

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +96 C  (high =  +100 C)                   

it8718-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:       +1.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:       +1.79 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in2:       +3.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in3:       +2.96 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:       +1.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:       +0.06 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in7:       +3.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in8:       +3.31 V

fan1:     1691 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan4:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

temp1:       +35 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

temp2:       +83 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = diode   

temp3:        -2 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

vid:      +0.813 V

```

and after a while 

```

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

ERROR: Can't get temperature data!

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +96 C  (high =  +100 C)                   

it8718-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:       +1.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:       +1.79 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in2:       +3.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in3:       +2.96 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:       +1.14 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:       +0.06 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in7:       +3.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in8:       +3.31 V

fan1:     1695 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan4:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

temp1:       +35 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

temp2:       +85 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = diode   

temp3:        -2 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

vid:      +0.813 V

```

this is displayed when core0 exceeds the 100C. That message is because it exceeds the uper limit? Or because the sensors can't get the accurate temperature ? And it stays there, it's somewhere between 95-100+. When it is done the temp goes back to normal.

----------

## Mighty_Max

Hm, just now i noticed that probably the temp2 is the temperature that i should watch for ... 

Well, in any way, that core temperatures are ok ?

----------

## paulbiz

coretemp is not real temperature. it's just a relative temperature converted to a "guess" of real-life degrees. But 100 is still bad (if it's considered as 100% of maximum temperature, not 100 degrees). I hope it is a software error and not a real case...

Do you have temperature monitor in your BIOS? What does it show?

Do you have proper cooling on your processor?

In my E6600 (overclocked from 2.4 to 3.0GHz) my coretemp for both cores at idle is 38 and under load never exceeds 42. In a previous kernel (2.6.24?) it was in the 20's -- before the coretemp "magic formula" was changed.  :Smile: 

----------

## eccerr0r

I've installed two of the 'stock' CPU fans that come with Intel socket 775 CPUs and have found them to be extremely difficult to install with the four thumb "screws".  So much so, that I suspect some people just do a "half-assed" job installing it, leading to overheating issues.

One thing about these stock coolers is that some heat sink compound/tape is put onto the cooler itself, so you'll need to carefully install it the first time.  If you don't get it quite right and have to remove it after it touching the CPU, chances are air bubbles will get introduced and you'll need to remove the compound and apply fresh paste.  The two Core2 chips I have seem to be within temperature tolerances.

Core2 Duo E6700 - I don't have coretemp on this machine...

```
f71882fg-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

3.3V:      +3.36 V

Vcore:     +1.25 V  (max =  +2.04 V)  

Vdimm:     +1.84 V

Vchip:     +2.54 V

+5V:       +4.87 V

12V:      +14.37 V

5VSB:      +8.65 V

3VSB:      +3.33 V

Battery:   +2.53 V

CPU:       931 RPM  

System:   2139 RPM  

Power:       0 RPM  ALARM

Aux:         0 RPM  ALARM

CPU:         +41 C  (high =   +85 C, hyst =   +81 C)  

                    (crit =   +75 C, hyst =   +71 C)  sensor = transistor

System:      +38 C  (high =   +85 C, hyst =   +81 C)  

                    (crit =   +75 C, hyst =   +71 C)  sensor = thermistor

Chipset:     +48 C  (high =   +70 C, hyst =   +68 C)  

                    (crit =   +75 C, hyst =   +73 C)  sensor = thermistor

```

Core2 Quad Q6600

```
it8718-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:       +1.25 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:       +1.82 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in2:       +3.28 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in3:       +2.90 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:       +3.04 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:       +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:       +1.18 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in7:       +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in8:       +3.20 V

fan1:     1315 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)                   

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

fan3:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                   

temp1:       +44 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

temp2:        -2 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

temp3:       +40 C  (low  =  +127 C, high =   +70 C)   sensor = diode   

vid:      +0.000 V

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +55 C  (high =  +100 C)                   

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +52 C  (high =  +100 C)                   

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +49 C  (high =  +100 C)                   

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +55 C  (high =  +100 C)

```

As you can see, there's a bit of inaccuracy here....

----------

## wuzzerd

Could it be acpi?

Yesterday I was fooling around with an ATI card.  On attempting to install the drivers acpid was installed.  To get that to work I had to configure deprecatied /dev/acpi/foo stuff in my kernel.  At which point emerge wanted a whole bunch of ~arch xorg stuff.  

So I abandoned the project and started playing a java based game.  After a few minutes a new never before heard beep came out of the mobo.  Quickly checking I found temperatures at 60 C [a level I set in my bios 3 yrs ago], and much lower fan speeds than usual.

I rebooted the prior kernel version and things returned to normal.

----------

## Mighty_Max

Hello again ...

there is certainly a issue with the temperature. When i enter in the bios' pc health status, my cpu temperature is increasing. And it goes to 62C. My fan, it's the typical intel fan provided with the processor. it was in fan smart mode at was operating at 1650, nearly maximum. That was strange because the pc seems to be completely idle when it is in bios. Or am i missing smt here ? 

I disabled the smart mode to see my fan's max speed and it is about 1720. i left it there as far as it seems to be the best option for now.

Now being idle my cpu term is 31, but when emerging smt big it goes up to 87C, and that seems to be the correct temperature because bios' and lm_sensors values match.

I'm thinking of buying a new cooling system although i think that first i should check those 4 screws which really don't seem efficient-they seem kind of toy-ish. And maybe apply some thermal paste/grease. I told you in the first post that i didn't find signs of it, when i removed the sink with the fan. I know the importance of it, but i never had problems with temperature and i didn't change anything in my hardware recently.

Btw my kernel is 2.6.26-gentoo-r4. Just in case.

thanx

max

----------

## paulbiz

I had a Dell laptop at work that would give crazy temperature readings, fan would go into highest speed all the time, and this was cured by a BIOS update (some bug in the temperature monitor code).

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *paulbiz wrote:*   

> I had a Dell laptop at work that would give crazy temperature readings, fan would go into highest speed all the time, and this was cured by a BIOS update (some bug in the temperature monitor code).

 

send it to the lab for cleaning

----------

## zyko

If temperatures rise quickly, the contact between heat sink and CPU is the most likely candidate. The sink might not be mounted tightly, or it might have loosened somehow due to old age. The thermal paste might also have degraded over time, so it can't conduct the heat effectively -- this is likely especially if there was too much paste to begin with. If you say you didn't see any thermal paste last time you opened the box, maybe there is none... that's no good either.

I'd propose you 

- remove the sink

- clean any thermal paste from the sink and the CPU

- remove any dust that is probably stuck in the sink's fins and in the fan

- apply some new paste 

- and restore the sink to its previous position.

 *Quote:*   

> When i enter in the bios' pc health status, my cpu temperature is increasing. And it goes to 62C. My fan, it's the typical intel fan provided with the processor. it was in fan smart mode at was operating at 1650, nearly maximum. That was strange because the pc seems to be completely idle when it is in bios. Or am i missing smt here ? 

 

This kind of behaviour isn't completely absurd. For some reason, temperatures rise when you spend some time in the BIOS. I've seen this on many machines.

----------

## paulbiz

Yeah, my brother put together a AMD Athlon machine with no heat sink at all, and the temp shot up about 100 degrees in 5 seconds after going into BIOS  :Razz: 

for removing the old thermal compound/tape i have some Arctic Silver removal/cleaning solution, it really works great, it is amazing... it could be made from some totally ordinary household solution for all i know, but it's really incredible...

and of course the arctic silver compound itself is great...

----------

## Mighty_Max

It's kind of relieving that bios is kind of possessed  :Razz: 

I'm going to buy some thermal tape and apply it carefully. The good(?) thing is that it won't be necessary to remove the old one ... coz there isn't one.

I'll try also to install my heat sink the best that i can. And i hope that my temp won't rise to 86-87C during emerge. Once again the good thing is that when my pc goes back to idle state the temp falls pretty quickly to 34C.

I'll come back to tell the results when i'm done with the procedures described above.

C you soon  :Smile: 

----------

## Monkeh

Thermal tape is crap. Your complete lack of TIM will be the issue.

My advice: Go and buy a real heatsink (Thermalright, Scythe, Xigmatek, are good names. Xigmatek being the affordable, and actually most effective, option), and some suitable TIM (Arctic Silver 5 or Ceramique will do nicely).

E: And clean the CPU first. Arctic Silver make cleaning materials which will do nicely. Do not touch the top of the CPU or the base of the heatsink after cleaning.

----------

## Mighty_Max

Is that intel heat-sink-fan completely crap ? 

i'll try the cheapest solutions of all for now, with the thermal grease. If i see no results I'll propably buy me Zalman CNPS9700 for xmas  :Smile:  I Should check of course if that thing has enough space in my box. Read great reviews for it.

And then i'll oveclock my cpu to death  :Razz: 

----------

## Monkeh

 *Mighty_Max wrote:*   

> Is that intel heat-sink-fan completely crap ?

 

Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> i'll try the cheapest solutions of all for now, with the thermal grease. If i see no results I'll propably buy me Zalman CNPS9700 for xmas  I Should check of course if that thing has enough space in my box. Read great reviews for it.
> 
> And then i'll oveclock my cpu to death 

 

I would not recommend that. Those are far from the best coolers available. And very expensive.

----------

## Mighty_Max

i did some further search and indeed Xigmatek HDT-S1283 seems better and cheaper. I'll go for it.

----------

## Monkeh

 *Mighty_Max wrote:*   

> i did some further search and indeed Xigmatek HDT-S1283 seems better and cheaper. I'll go for it.

 

Get the bolt kit for it also. Easier to install, much safer, and should improve cooling somewhat.

TIM application tip: Run a thin line down each heatpipe.

----------

## Mighty_Max

Ok ... after installing xigmatek hdt-s1283 everything is now fine. Now when my pc is idle my cpu temp is <20 and on full load it's about 30. 

I was kind of lucky because a friend of mine with an amd cpu bough the same heatsink but the dark-knight edition and he gave me the metal-bolts, because indeed that plastic that my heatsink had didn't seem so nice  :Wink: 

Ok i had to remove my mobo but it deserved the time. Ι clean my cpu with some ethanol ( ok, i know maybe that's not the best practice, but it's pretty efective - i was really bored ordering specific items for that ), applied the thermal grease that was in the heatsink's package and installed it. 

Doing that on my friend's amd it was even easier because we didn't have to remove the mobo. 

But he is very pleased as well.

So, thank you all ... i guess that post deserves a SOLVED...  :Smile: 

ps. and indeed the original intel fansink is ridiculous, amd's is a bit better but still not even close to the one of xigmatek ... i could really recommend it ...

----------

## jmz2

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *Mighty_Max wrote:*   Is that intel heat-sink-fan completely crap ? 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 

 

I have to disagree with you Monkeh. Intel boxed coolers are good enough for the job. A few years ago they were crap, tho. Unless you're overclocking, the boxed coolers are sufficient. They're efficient and silent.

----------

## Monkeh

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*    *Mighty_Max wrote:*   Is that intel heat-sink-fan completely crap ? 
> 
> Yes.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Effective? Tell that to 50C+ idle temps on my Q6600. And newer ones have even less surface area. As for silent.. You don't know the meaning of silent. Intel coolers are very noisy compared to aftermarket ones.

----------

## jmz2

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *jmz2 wrote:*    *Monkeh wrote:*    *Mighty_Max wrote:*   Is that intel heat-sink-fan completely crap ? 
> 
> Yes.
> 
>  
> ...

 

On my E8500 I have +38°C idle, 51°C under 100% load. You're likely having problems with the airflow inside your case. I have Antec P180 with two 120 mm case fans.

----------

## Monkeh

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*    *jmz2 wrote:*    *Monkeh wrote:*    *Mighty_Max wrote:*   Is that intel heat-sink-fan completely crap ? 
> 
> Yes.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I'm really not. I have a P182 with correctly set up airflow. I'm not new to this. I make money building PCs properly. Intel stock coolers are not good enough. Never have been, never will be. Especially if you want a quiet machine. The last machine I built, the loudest part was the HDD. An Intel or AMD stock cooler (AMD in this case) would've been much louder.

----------

## Mighty_Max

btw ... what's the correct airflow setup ? And any recommended quiet case fans ?

----------

## Monkeh

A correct airflow setup would be a simple front to back, no side fans (or vents if avoidable), overpressure (more intake) is best for dust control.

As for quiet fans, Noctua NF-S12, Nexus D12SL (also Yate Loon D12 series, the Nexus series is, afaik, basically hand picked Yate Loon fans), Scythe S-Flex series. You don't need much airflow, unless you have a very hot running system you'll do just fine with a couple of 800RPM (or less) case fans and a CPU fan of similar speed.

----------

## Mighty_Max

I checked my case and it has 2 slots in front and 2 in the back for fans, but those are for smaller , the 8cm fans. Is it a good solution placing one in front and one in the back ? i found nexus SP802512H-03PWM available in the market. I'm definitely going to remove my side fan which is the most noisy part of my system. Should i close the empty slots and the side one with DIY paper board or is there anything better for that ?

----------

## IncredibleMrT

Hi, 

I have a similar problem but on a laptop (Asus X51RL). While emerging my system runs upto 100C and then hangs. I'm using cpufreqd to control the cpu performance and also have lm_sensors installed.

At idle my laptop temperature is around the 60degree mark 

```

mrt ~ # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +61 C  (high =  +100 C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +61 C  (high =  +100 C)

```

Now, all this seemed to happen all of a sudden and i'm just wondering if it's an update that has caused it.

I've taken the back of my laptop and given the fan the once over - it doesn't sit directly on top of the processor but to one side with some copper tubing to dissipate the heat via the fan.

Here is the cpu detail 

```
mrt ~ # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 005: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 798 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.60 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.06 GHz, 798 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 798 MHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 798 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).

  cpufreq stats: 1.60 GHz:7.28%, 1.33 GHz:0.59%, 1.06 GHz:0.67%, 798 MHz:91.45%  (1019)

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 1

  hardware limits: 798 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.60 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.06 GHz, 798 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 798 MHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 798 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).

  cpufreq stats: 1.60 GHz:5.61%, 1.33 GHz:0.31%, 1.06 GHz:0.27%, 798 MHz:93.82%  (663)

```

Any ideas? If you need any further details then please just ask.

Thanks

MrT

----------

